# Electrical Apprentice needs help choosing which brand of screwdrivers to invest in.



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Klein has fell off big time, Wera is good but the lasertip one's are not hardened like regular ones and Wiha makes good screwdrivers. My personal favorite is Felo, very strong, quality like no other. 
Wera handles to me are very comfortable, but took time to get used to them, Felo handles are better in my opinion. Greenlee makes screwdrivers that seem to be quality of the older Kleins.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Mastercraft at the start. Lifetime warranty, sets are usually on sale and they have every size and type you need.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You will buy more screwdrivers as you lose/break them. Or once you're making enough money to blow on nicer screwdrivers. Don't think too hard on it. As a new apprentice anything with an unlimited warranty (like most Craftsman/Husky tools) is the best "investment" in my opinion.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I like wera. Go to chadstoolbox.com, they have sets that wont break the bank.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I just looked into the felo screwdrivers very good looking product and reasonably priced too. I don't see any robertsons but I am considering picking up a set, I like my bondhus Allen keys and felo and bondhus I guess are the same German made stuff is usually quality.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Felo is Distrubuted by Bondhus here in america but Felo is made by it's own company in germany, Bondhus is a usa product. Yes Felo does make robertson's.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Felo = best screwdrivers , Bondhus = best hex, star, and they make robertson's also which are probably better than Felo's as Bondhus does have a patent on the protanium they build their tools from, a metal that Bondhus has proven to be the best for tools. The robertson's that Bondhus sells are on amazon ( 4 pack under $20 ) and have ball heads like the Ball hex that ( Yes Bondhus invented ) So pretty much if Bondhus makes it, buy it from them. Other wise Felo makes the best screwdrivers


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

MattMc said:


> I just looked into the felo screwdrivers very good looking product and reasonably priced too. I don't see any robertsons but I am considering picking up a set, I like my bondhus Allen keys and felo and bondhus I guess are the same German made stuff is usually quality.


Felo make square drive as well but I'm not a fan of them since they don't seem to fit as tightly as other brands. I started using Wiha drivers because of that and I'm completely happy with them. 

If the the original poster is still interested in getting a set of Felo's I still have mine and would be willing to sell them fairly cheap if you are interested.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

harlymang said:


> I've researched this topic a bit but I still can't come to a decision. I am leaning towards Klein, but I might also go for a set of Wera or Wiha. I like the idea of the Wera screwdrivers but I find the handle to be uncomfortable does anybody have any experience with them? Anyhow what brand of screwdrivers would you recommend and why?


Don't waste your money on anything else get the Klein's..


Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't waste your money on anything else get the Klein's..
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum....:thumbup:


This is a uneducated opinion, Klein screwdrivers are terrible, no better than kobalt, husky, stanley or craftsman. Their pleirs are still great tools, their random new line up are often taiwan or china crap ( so check each tool )


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Flectric said:


> This is a uneducated opinion, Klein screwdrivers are terrible, no better than kobalt, husky, stanley or craftsman. Their pleirs are still great tools, their random new line up are often taiwan or china crap ( so check each tool )





> This is a uneducated opinion


Really..?.:laughing:

BTW i agree on the china crap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Unlike many of the others, I won't claim there's a "right" answer to the OP's question. I gan share a few thoughts, though ...

Felo: New one to me, but they look to have the exact same handles as my (now defunkt) AT&G drivers. Simply superb handles!

Klein: One of the nicer things about Klein -as opposed to Craftsman, Snap-On, etc.- is that the Klein selection of bits actually lines up pretty well with the screws we actually encounter in electrical work. Especially with the slotted drivers, "mechanics" product lines all seem to be mis-fits.

Klein also popularized the soft rubber jacket over a hard plastic handle style of driver. While very nice, it is not a good thing if you're working around metal shavings. 

My most often used driver is the Klein 10-N-1. I've tried most everything out there, yet I prefer it - even to other Klein multi-drivers. I use that tool more than all my other drivers combined. 

One problem I have is readily telling the slotted drivers apart from the Phillips, the Robertsons, and the nut drivers - especially when I'm reaching into my back pocket. I solve this by having different brands; the handles feel distinctly different. I use Klein for the nut drivers, AT&G (Felo) for the Phillips, Ideal for the slotteds, and Stanley 100 Plus for the Robertsons. Craftsman is another with a very distinct handle.

I got away from Craftsman long ago for several reasons, and one of them was that EVERYONE had Craftsman at the time. You want your tools to be distinctly different, or they'll get mixed up and one guy will wind up with all the #2 Phillips and another will have all the 4" slotted drivers. Greenlee and Lenox have handles very similar to the Klein, but are very different in appearance. Something to consider.

Less often asked is: Who makes the WORST drivers? IME, Channellock driver handles (old style) are the worst; I've re-tasked mine into file handles. Almost as bad are the ones from the Klein subsidiary Vaco.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I personally like Matco's (Witte), Snap On, and Ideal's screwdrivers the best. Better quality than Klein and greenlee no doubt. Wera and wiha make some nice stuff but there are no dealers in the area so i will stick to Ideal, Snap On, and Matco because 1) Easier for me to get my hands on, 2) Easier for me to warranty, and 3) its my personal preference and they are the ones I like the best and seem to last the longest IMO. I know a lot of people will disagree with me but I also know some agree. When it is all said and done you just got to get out there and try them but ask yourself these 3 questions. 1 How easy is it for me to get them? 2 Is there a warranty, if so how easy will it be for me to exchange them? 3 What style am I most comfortable with?


----------



## PNWAngler (Dec 1, 2011)

As an Apprentice Myself and an Electronics Tech for the last 20 years I only carry a 10n1, I have so many tools and most are Snap-on but lately a buddy has really taken a liking to the Greenlee brand, we both are Vets and prefer American Made when we can.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Go with Craftsman brand.. they are guaranteed for life and every (6) months I bring mine in for exchange.. never a problem.. :thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was off klein for a while tried some others and realized that kleins arent that bad. Provided that you dont expect your drivers to last more than a couple of years at the most.. I can pretty much make anything work untill it becomes unusable. 
Im the begining stages of your career dont waste your money on expensive tools. They get lost, stolen. Since ive been working alone i havent lost one tool. 

Its not so much about what tool you use but who is using it...


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

PNWAngler said:


> As an Apprentice Myself and an Electronics Tech for the last 20 years I only carry a 10n1, I have so many tools and most are Snap-on but lately a buddy has really taken a liking to the Greenlee brand, we both are Vets and prefer American Made when we can.


Hate to rain on your parade but Greenlees ENTIRE hand tool line is made overseas in Taiwan


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Its not so much about what tool you use but who is using it...


 Unless your B4T than your just a tool peroid :whistling2: just picking on you buddy:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Lz_69 said:


> Felo make square drive as well but I'm not a fan of them since they don't seem to fit as tightly as other brands. I started using Wiha drivers because of that and I'm completely happy with them.
> 
> If the the original poster is still interested in getting a set of Felo's I still have mine and would be willing to sell them fairly cheap if you are interested.


I found that aswell, the Bahco is the best fit I have found so far.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

felo, wiha, or wera


Klein sucks, and they even know it. Talked to 2 of their product engineers, and they admitted it. 

Saw the new ones they are working on though. lets just say they look a lot like my wiha


----------



## Chippy (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm quite fond of the Stanley Fatmax drivers...have a set of phillips and flat and a couple long reach pozi drivers


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C_(the devil made me do it)_S~


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Whatever's comfortable, they're pretty much disposable.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

harlymang said:


> I've researched this topic a bit but I still can't come to a decision. I am leaning towards Klein, but I might also go for a set of Wera or Wiha. I like the idea of the Wera screwdrivers but I find the handle to be uncomfortable does anybody have any experience with them? Anyhow what brand of screwdrivers would you recommend and why?


Too lazy to read any replies. :laughing: Screwdrivers are not an investment.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

just get the ideal industries cushioned grip screwdrivers. best on the market and look similar to klein. i had the same philips for years and i use it daily


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Screwdrivers are not an investment.


 
This^^^ .Ive gone thru more screwdrivers than Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Scott Paullin (Dec 17, 2011)

*screwdriver choice*



harlymang said:


> I've researched this topic a bit but I still can't come to a decision. I am leaning towards Klein, but I might also go for a set of Wera or Wiha. I like the idea of the Wera screwdrivers but I find the handle to be uncomfortable does anybody have any experience with them? Anyhow what brand of screwdrivers would you recommend and why?


I don't know about anyone else but I like the ones with insulated shafts. Also I like a square shaft standard screwdriver so I can use Robogrips on it for tough screws


----------

